# lennox Dual fuel



## Matty (Jan 4, 2012)

I have a lennox dual fuel system. heat pump, fuel backup, Can It run properly without tempering switch kit. Right trying to use touch screen honeywell set up to operate dual fuel


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

What do you mean by "tempering switch kit"?


----------

